
The Hitchhiker's Guide to Concurrency - mnemonik
http://learnyousomeerlang.com/the-hitchhikers-guide-to-concurrency
======
mononcqc
Hello, I'm the author of Learn You Some Erlang. Let me know if you have any
comments or questions :)

